# I finally did it!



## Dan Voss (Sep 14, 2014)

I have been playing with the idea of a new kayak for a while and finally took the plunge, so to speak. I started with a Sea Dart II which was a nice paddling kayak but unfortunately left a lot to be desired as any sort of fishing platform. I felt as though I was constantly working to keep upright and if I lost concentration for a moment while sitting still over it went. I sold that kayak and debated if it was even for me. But the bug had bitten me and I finally went for it and got a new kayak specifically designed as a fishing platform, an Old Town Predator 13. I am so glad I did, I had it on the water for the first time Friday and even sideways to 1 1/2' swells it never felt even close to going over. In fact it feels as though you would have to get out of shape really badly to even have a chance of loosing it.

All that said, tomorrow is the big day, I will be taking it out for the first time completely rigged to fish and really see how it goes! I want to thank all of the people on here for helping me keep the bug alive to kayak fish and look forward to seeing as many of you as I can on the water.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Congratulations on your purchase Dan Voss! I'm sure you are going to have some good times in it! Good luck with the fishing tomorrow!

R/D


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Let me know how you like it! I've been researching for months and the Predator is at the top of my list.


----------



## Dan Voss (Sep 14, 2014)

In that price range I was mainly looking at the Predator and the Ocean Kayaks Big Game II. Biggest reasons I went with the Predator were that the Predator is reported to be a little more stand-up stable due to the deeper well area and availability, the BG II is a little tough to get your hands on right now. There were a number of others I looked at but the price starts to go up pretty fast and I set myself an on the water budget of $1600. That had to include boat, paddle, anchor trolley, and rod holder. I ended up at $1625 delivered to Charlotte for boat, paddle, anchor trolley, 3 rod holders, anchor and anchor management kit and 2 yak attack rails. If your looking, I got mine from Adventure Kayak's in Sacramento CA. Took about 1 1/2 weeks but some of that was my time delays not theirs. They have packages listed on ebay to give you some idea of prices and combinations.

As far as did I make the right choice, I have yet to get in the BG II but I am completely happy with my choice and have a hard time forcing myself to not skip work and head back to the water.


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

D.V. where were the pics taken?


----------



## Dan Voss (Sep 14, 2014)

The Rocks at Fort Fisher. Go there a lot when I'm home, trying to get there at least every other day as I learn the water there.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome to yakfishing! The bug bit, you'll never go back!
Congratulations on the choice.Now gouse it and be safe out there always wear your PFD and keep your paddle on a leash! You don't want to be up the creek without a paddle.


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks D.V. looks like a lot of fish there.
Too far away for me, I am in MD.


----------



## Dan Voss (Sep 14, 2014)

The other piece of gear my wife insisted on was an EM radio, I am diabetic so she worries about me being out alone and having to be able to paddle back in. I got a Standard Horizon HX870 which burst transmits MMSI data and GPS location. DO any other guys that paddle carry radios?


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Nice ride. Makes me want to upgrade. I've got a radio; do carry it on the coast.


----------

